# Upgrading again..



## scoob8000 (Jul 29, 2004)

Upgrading again. I didn't give this any thought until I responded to someone elses post about a similar question..

I previously upgraded my 40hr tivo to an 80hr some years ago, well 80hrs isn't enough anymore.. 

Last time I expanded my partitions so I could save my recordings. From my understanding this can only be done once.

I'm not worried about losing my records, just my settings, passes, thumbs, etc..

Can I just do this:


```
Backup:
mfsbackup  -f 9999  -6so  /mnt/dos/tivo.bak  /dev/hdc

Restore and expand:
mfsrestore  -s 127 -xzpi   /mnt/dos/tivo.bak  /dev/hdc
```
Or do I need to do something differently here?


----------



## spike2k5 (Feb 21, 2006)

Your commands looks good to me.

If you want to save your recordings,
grab my new cd. 
Link is posted few threads down titled "bootcd w/ updated mfstools and more"
and do the following command:

backup -qTao - /dev/hdc | restore -s 128 -fzpi - /dev/hdd

where /dev/hdc is original, /dev/hdd is new or if you have usb to ide adapter, you can use /dev/sda and /dev/sdb. Bit slower that way but you don't have to open up your computer.


That's all you have to do. No tpip needed and backup root/kernel partitions sizes will be matched to the active ones as well.


----------



## wscannell (Dec 7, 2003)

Yes, your commands will save season passes and settings. mfsbackup always saves season passes and settings.


----------



## scoob8000 (Jul 29, 2004)

spike2k5 said:


> Your commands looks good to me.
> 
> If you want to save your recordings,
> grab my new cd.
> ...


Hrmm Since we're just piping the data from one command to the other, could I just do something like..

backup -qTao - /dev/(origtivodrive) /mnt/windows/backup
then
restore -s 128 -fzpi - /dev/(newtivodrive)

Not sure of the syntax, I havn't tried the commands yet. I only have one spare IDE channel and don't feel like putzing around with my nicely routed HDD cables..


----------



## spike2k5 (Feb 21, 2006)

scoob8000 said:


> Hrmm Since we're just piping the data from one command to the other, could I just do something like..
> 
> backup -qTao - /dev/(origtivodrive) /mnt/windows/backup
> then
> ...


backup -6Tao /dev/(origtivodrive) /mnt/windows/backup

then

restore -s 128 -fzpi /mnt/windows/backup /dev/(newtivodrive)

6 compress the backup file to save some room on your windows drive.
or if you have 80GB available go for it w/o 6.
q quiet the output on the backup side but since you are not piping, you can leave it out so you can see ETA


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

You can't backup and restore to a windows drive and keep recordings.
The only way is to do a piped backup/restore from one drive tot he other, or dd copy with mfsadd. (I don't know if the new beta MFStools can do that on an already expanded drive.


----------



## spike2k5 (Feb 21, 2006)

classicsat said:


> You can't backup and restore to a windows drive and keep recordings.
> The only way is to do a piped backup/restore from one drive tot he other, or dd copy with mfsadd. (I don't know if the new beta MFStools can do that on an already expanded drive.


That's what that restore -f option is for.


----------



## scoob8000 (Jul 29, 2004)

classicsat said:


> You can't backup and restore to a windows drive and keep recordings.
> The only way is to do a piped backup/restore from one drive tot he other, or dd copy with mfsadd. (I don't know if the new beta MFStools can do that on an already expanded drive.


With Spike2k5's new cd you can! I just did it, and it worked flawlessly!

This new CD needs to be stickied in the forum!


----------

